# Any bent-specific answers to my GPS question?



## Auntie Helen (13 Nov 2008)

I've posted a thread about wanting a GPS for my trike in the general Accessories & Clothing area (here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=22410) but would be very happy if any of you had any trike-specific recommendations...


----------



## Riding in Circles (13 Nov 2008)

I sell the Garmin range, they have some very good cycle specific units, personally I like something that measures cadence as well as the usual stuff.


----------



## Andy in Sig (13 Nov 2008)

I think everybody would like a GPS as they are a great gadget. They are also unjustifiable if you are touring in heavily signposted N Europe. I've survived up to now with guide books/maps and a high quality yachting compass, the latter being necessary because usually if you wander off route you know which direction you've gone or when you come to a "wrong" village you can look at your map to see which direction the road you need goes and confirm you've got the right one with the compass. OTH if money's no problem ...


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Nov 2008)

I'm not into the gadgetry so much but I do like to have an accurate record of my miles/max speed/avg speed etc. My bike's little Lidl-supplied computer seems to work reasonably well but I occasionally take my car's satnav with me as a double-check and I like to have the maps on it for when I get lost (which does occasionally happen). It's not that money's no object (as it is) but I think a GPS might be a useful addition to my bike's arsenal. I will do a bit more investigation but it seems that the decent stuff (Garmin) is closer to £250 than £150.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Nov 2008)

I have a Etrek Vista Cx, and I use it quite a bit. It's invaluable to me in London because I often don't know the area well, and thanks to the GPS I'm happy to go offroute and explore. I've learnt a lot more of London because of it.


----------



## xpc316e (13 Nov 2008)

My colleague used one for his LEJOG to avoid carrying maps, and fell in love with it. I'll get the make and model for you and post details.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Nov 2008)

That would be helpful, thankyou xpc316e. I've been doing a bit of research, mainly on the Garmins, and there seem to be quite a few reviews out there in the Internet world which dislike parts of them (faulty examples, weird software glitches etc) which makes me a little nervous. Other reviews say how great they are. It's hard to separate fact from fiction and to know how common the faults are. I'm veering towards the Garmin Edge 605 but still not absolutely sure...


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Nov 2008)

Also posted on the other thread.....

Depends whet you want from the Unit....

The GPS part is performance wise about the same across the units, it is how this is dealt with.

The Edge is a nice piece of kit, and shows a simple line route which can be followed, simply turn as you reach the change in the line, it is the depth of recording withheart rate, altitude, and others that make it a GPS assisted bicycle computer. The bad news is that it records in unique format which can be a problem with some navigationg software, and require third party conversions.

The ETrex is similar, in its basic form the mapping is similar to the Edge but will beep and indicate turns... With the more advanced there is basic mapping.

The ETrex and most others record in a standard format compatible with most mapping software

The "ultimate" at the moment and the only one which uses Ordnance survey is the SatMap Active 10.

Note that in all cases the mapping is strictly controlled and not transferrable.... so you need to calculate in maapping costs as well.

It is possible to plan on Bikely or other free route planners and download/ display on Google Earth or the free routing However to get the best you will need to get Tracklogs / Anquet / Memory Map to map on the PC.

My advice would be to get into a shop and look / handle these units - see what fits your needs best and then give some strong hints.

Finally - mounting is personal, but all are "handlebar based" and need a handlebar orientated mounting on the bike... I use a SpaceGrip for this- however boom based makes the unit too far away to see the mapping or detail.... try readingthe small print on the frame label and you will see what I mean. YOu also find yourself contorting in awkward positions to operate any controls....

On the Catrike and Street Machine I filed out a rubber bung and fitted the unit to the ridged unit of the Mirrycle (I see you have these fitted!) whch places it in an ideal position to initially see, but secondly to operate the functions.


----------



## xpc316e (14 Nov 2008)

Hi Auntie Helen. My colleague got his from www.satmap.com and he's most pleased with it. The satmap does not do the turn by turn stuff that car sat navs do, but you load it with OS maps and off you go. He uses his to just jump on his bike and go where his fancy takes him, going down any particular road that looks attractive. It can be loaded with maps of either 1:25,000 for walking, or 1:50,000 for cycling. He has gone seriously off-road in the Peak District on his MTB and has never seen the need for the larger scale maps. I intend to get one when finances permit, as he is so pleased with his. One can buy bike specific mounts etc. and the units that both he and his brother own have been reliable. It sounds to me that you would be looking to use it in much the same way as he does, to explore the countryside without any fear of getting lost and without having to carry maps.


----------



## bonj2 (14 Nov 2008)

maybe i'm missing something here but does a gps care how many wheels the vehicle it's navigating hs got?


----------



## BentMikey (14 Nov 2008)

bonj said:


> maybe i'm missing something here but does a gps care how many wheels the vehicle it's navigating hs got?



Perhaps only from the point of view of having maps with vector/routing information on them (i.e. those that do GPS-internal routing by roads). Then it's important, because routing decisions will be very different between car, bus, and bicycle, for example. Each has options that the other modes don't have, and might often result in very different routes.


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Nov 2008)

I think a cycle-specific GPS might be more willing to let me cycle down the NCN routes that aren't allowed for cars; a car GPS would make me go round them which would be annoying.

I'm not sure that I can justify the cost of one of these to Santa, though, if the maps are extra. If I could get something decent that I can use out of the box for £170 I'd probably go for it but it sounds like that's my base cost, then I have to add in extra mapping, which looks pretty pricey from here.

I appreciate all your helpful comments though, folks, and if anything else strikes you I would be glad to hear it!


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Nov 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> I think a cycle-specific GPS might be more willing to let me cycle down the NCN routes that aren't allowed for cars; a car GPS would make me go round them which would be annoying.
> 
> I'm not sure that I can justify the cost of one of these to Santa, though, if the maps are extra. If I could get something decent that I can use out of the box for £170 I'd probably go for it but it sounds like that's my base cost, then I have to add in extra mapping, which looks pretty pricey from here.
> 
> I appreciate all your helpful comments though, folks, and if anything else strikes you I would be glad to hear it!



I haven't said this - right!

Memory map does a demo version with a demo low detail road map. This is more than adequate for working with the GPS and then saving the results in a format that is usable with the Bikely or Google Earth programs.

I could never ever suggest such abuse of a free download and am slapping myself on the back of my legs as I speak!


----------



## xpc316e (14 Nov 2008)

If you go to Amazon.co.uk and search for satmap, there are 23 product reviews. Most people seem to praise its OS maps, although there are gripes with early versions of software (now sorted).


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Nov 2008)

The SatMap is certainly the way to go, but expensive.......


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Nov 2008)

Yes, it blows Santa's budget right out of the window. I'm going to have to go for a cheaper option if I go for one at all.


----------



## kaptainkreman (5 Jan 2009)

Hi

As I already have a Tomtom Rider 2 for my motorbike, I just use this on my bikes. It can calculate routes for bicycles (not sure of the software criteria used)

Seems to be completely waterproof. I try to conserve battery life by using most efficient setting for following a calculated route. This only displays map when you approach a junction but as it assumes you are travelling fast (which I am not usually) it turns on about 2 miles before which can take quite a while to cover esp if I am bimbleing (sp?).


Chris


----------



## Riding in Circles (5 Jan 2009)

I have never had any problems with any of the Garmin units I have sold, the problem ones seem to be unofficial imports with different software that object to the addition of UK maps.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Jan 2009)

I've been offered a second hand (but functioning) Garmin 205 for £60. I'm tempted because at that price it's hardly a major investment, but that one doesn't have maps, just shows where to turn if you pre-load a route. It also means that you can't just click "take me home". On the other hand I usually have maps when I'm travelling which make useful backup. What does the panel think? Is £60 for the 205 a good deal? Once I've bought the thing, if I do, I'll have to work out a way of fixing it to the Trike, but that's another issue...


----------



## byegad (5 Jan 2009)

My legend will log a track so I can wander at will and by using the back tracking facility return by my route to the start.

Not always a direct route back but at least you get home!

Also if the track is being logged it shows as a line on the screen so you can return down your outgoing track from anywhere along the line.


----------



## Cullin (7 Jan 2009)

*GPS On ICE Q*

Hi Auntie Helen,
Here is a photo of my Garmin Vista Cx and camera mounted on my Trike.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jan 2009)

Hi Cullin, thanks for that, it's helpful.

I probably wouldn't mount it on the mirror mount (if I buy one) as I tend to find they can be a bit brittle, although I've just received a new one from Catrike and it looks as though they have strengthened the arm holding the mirror, so maybe it might work.


----------



## Riding in Circles (8 Jan 2009)

I think vibration over time will brake the mirror.


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Jan 2009)

I wonder if having the GPS at the front of the boom (where the lights are mounted) means that I will need binoculars to read the display. I do currently have my cycle computer on the mounting for the mudguards and that works well but I don't have any extra space in that area for a GPS as well!


----------



## Riding in Circles (8 Jan 2009)

You could use a Terracycle mount off the back of the boom, that would push it towards you a bit and not occupy your light space.


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Jan 2009)

Thanks Catrike, that's helpful food for thought and would fit on my trike despite the other oddments I have on the boom attachment!

Yesterday I bought a map holder for my husband's upright bike for when we're doing cycle training. The advert for it had the map thingie holding one of the Bikeline German Cycle route books... and I'm going to be doing the Rhine/Moselle in May/June and have the relevant bikeline books. I'm now beginning to wonder if there's any way I can fit that map thingie to my trike but I can't see how it's possible. Still, once it arrives and we have a good look at it we may be able to invent something!


----------



## byegad (9 Jan 2009)

A Minora Space bar will clamp to the derailleur post at the front, mount it facing you rather than sticking out in front for a GPS unit. I mount mine there on my QNT, as I'm a varifocal glases wearer I can see the screen and can still lean forward to reach the buttons when I need to alter something. You may find you cannot see it clearly in which case the mirror mount is a possibility, Garmin units are pretty robust and should survive albeit with a few scratches if the mount failed over time. 
For carrying maps/guides a hiking map case, on a neck/shoulder strap works for me on both the QNT and Kettwiesel. You sling it over one shoulder and around your neck and it tucks under your arm where you soon forget it's there until you need it. One the Kett' with two rear wheels it is a bit near the wheel but the mudgaurd mount keeps it off the tyre although it does get a bit of spray on it on damp or wet roads. As the case it flexible and waterproof this is not a problem.


----------



## Riding in Circles (9 Jan 2009)

byegad said:


> A Minora Space bar will clamp to the derailleur post at the front, mount it facing you rather than sticking out in front for a GPS unit. I mount mine there on my QNT, as I'm a varifocal glases wearer I can see the screen and can still lean forward to reach the buttons when I need to alter something. You may find you cannot see it clearly in which case the mirror mount is a possibility, Garmin units are pretty robust and should survive albeit with a few scratches if the mount failed over time.
> For carrying maps/guides a hiking map case, on a neck/shoulder strap works for me on both the QNT and Kettwiesel. You sling it over one shoulder and around your neck and it tucks under your arm where you soon forget it's there until you need it. One the Kett' with two rear wheels it is a bit near the wheel but the mudgaurd mount keeps it off the tyre although it does get a bit of spray on it on damp or wet roads. As the case it flexible and waterproof this is not a problem.



I saw a trike in Germany once with a spring thing on the seat back that dangled a map over he rider, he just reached up and grabbed it when he needed a look, I wish I had taken a photo.


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Jan 2009)

Was working crazy hours until recently, so no time for the forum, but you can read about (and see) my setup here:
http://www.benlovejoy.com/wheels/cycle/kit/gps/

Ben


----------



## Cullin (12 Jan 2009)

*Website*

Hi Ben,
Enjoyed looking at your website, you have made it very interesting, we now have something to aspire to.

Cheers
Bill.


----------

